# What colors are this dress?



## pdilla (Feb 27, 2015)

If you frequent Tumblr, then you've already got undyingly strong opinions of it, but for those who haven't...



Spoiler: Large Pic














Spoiler: Small Pic











What colors are this dress? You think you know? Keep looking.


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 27, 2015)

OMG... please don't start this here!!!!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 27, 2015)

Purple and brown. Shade are not colours.

edit - So it appears that people see white and gold or blue and black.

I see no white or black in that pic. Gold is just metallic brown and that blue is more like purple to me. Are people really seeing it differently?


----------



## Berd (Feb 27, 2015)

White and gold?! How is this everywhere!?


----------



## RicardoRix (Feb 27, 2015)

I see blue and very dark brown (if not black). That's not purple, and certainly not white or gold.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 27, 2015)

I think I'm missing something - what exactly is the point of this?

Edit: Never mind - I saw the video about this on ASAPscience


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 27, 2015)

Lol I saw this everywhere today. It looks like blue and black to me but my brother said it looks like gold and white.


----------



## Berd (Feb 27, 2015)

Definitely white and gold for me.


----------



## TDM (Feb 27, 2015)

I think it's blue and black, but my mum thinks it's white and gold and there's no way it could possibly be blue or black. If only I could change my vote on the poll to the last option...



Spoiler



I think I remember seeing this years ago; why has it suddenly come up again?


----------



## deKassu (Feb 27, 2015)

*You can go home now.*


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 27, 2015)

Berd said:


> Definitely white and gold for me.


Yeah, it's definitely white and gold.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 27, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Yeah, it's definitely white and gold.



lol it's clearly black and blue for me. I used a image edit programe and it tells me that it's blue and black.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 27, 2015)

come on people, it's obviously black and blue!
This already got onto the news in my country.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 28, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> This already got onto the news in my country.


same here.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 28, 2015)

No matter how you see it, the dress is literally blue and black. There are other pictures that show that. There's probably a bunch of stuff that happened today that was missed by the general public. 

It's a cool pic, but it really isn't important enough for the internet to care.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 28, 2015)

I saw it as lilac and brown until I saw it transition to BLUE and BLACK, now I can't see it any other way.


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2015)

The reason why people see it differently is due to light receptors in the eye and how the brain chooses to interpret the information. You should fall into one of two camps: White and gold, or blue and black. The problem I have is I clearly see blue and gold :/


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 28, 2015)

Dene said:


> The reason why people see it differently is due to light receptors in the eye and how the brain chooses to interpret the information. You should fall into one of two camps: White and gold, or blue and black. The problem I have is I clearly see blue and gold :/



Is it like a dark rust gold? That's what I see too, but I could skew it as "black" if I'm not really caring.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 28, 2015)

Dene said:


> The problem I have is I clearly see blue and gold :/



As do I. Go down and look at the individual pixels. It's a light blue and a brownish gold. Exactly what I first saw, and have always seen since.


----------



## TDM (Feb 28, 2015)

pdilla said:


> As do I. Go down and look at the individual pixels. It's a light blue and a brownish gold. Exactly what I first saw, and have always seen since.


To me, the black looks gold because of the light. I know it looks gold, but it's like it should be black...


----------



## Dene (Feb 28, 2015)

So it seems I'm not alone after all!



DeeDubb said:


> Is it like a dark rust gold? That's what I see too, but I could skew it as "black" if I'm not really caring.



Certainly not a bright gold. But it would be a stretch for me to say it resembles black.



TDM said:


> To me, the black looks gold because of the light. I know it looks gold, but it's like it should be black...



That's the exact point of the illusion. Your brain can tell the colours are wrong, but doesn't know how to interpret it.


----------



## Chrizz (Feb 28, 2015)

Dene said:


> So it seems I'm not alone after all!
> Certainly not a bright gold. But it would be a stretch for me to say it resembles black.



^ This exactly


----------



## JasonDL13 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm colour blind and I see green and blue, so I'm right.


----------



## lerenard (Mar 1, 2015)

I zoomed in all the way on each color and the gold still looked gold/yellow/orange/brown/but-definitely-not-black and the white looked light blue/purple. So why is it black and blue? The color of an object is defined by the wavelengths of light it reflects when hit by white light, so I suppose the only logical explanation is that the light in the picture is not white light, but what's the point in making an illusion out of that ? Shine green light on a piece of paper and suddenly it looks green, but nobody's made that an internet phenomenon.


----------



## Dene (Mar 1, 2015)

lerenard said:


> but nobody's made that an internet phenomenon.



You could be the one. Go give it a shot.


----------



## pdilla (Mar 4, 2015)

Dene said:


> You could be the one. Go give it a shot.



lol. I can see the sarcastic reddit posts now...


----------



## Doof (Mar 4, 2015)

Interesting thing about this. If you look at the primary image used in photoshop, the colors are not black and blue, they are something much different. Some experts are saying some images are manipulated to highlight the phenomena. The whole thing very well may illustrate those who are willing to lie to be "right." Think, if a shadow falls on something blue, and you see deep purple as a result, does that mean that you are incorrect? No. You see deep purple. Same for the inverse. If light strikes say for instance the ocean, or a body of water, at a certain angle, you see a striking white or yellow on the water. Does that mean you are wrong? No. How the light strikes something effects its color, as well as contiguous colors . If you don't think so, ask your self what color you think a blue bird is? It's not blue, but you see blue. If you say you see brown, because you know it is brown, despite the fact that light makes it appear blue, what you are dealing with is self-deception. The internet has done a very good job of skewing the value of this meme to make camps of "right" and "wrong," when it has shown something completely different. It illustrates something about the person based on his or her answer.


----------



## stoic (Mar 4, 2015)

Dene said:


> The reason why people see it differently is due to light receptors in the eye and how the brain chooses to interpret the information. You should fall into one of two camps: White and gold, or blue and black. The problem I have is I clearly see blue and gold :/


Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Dene (Mar 4, 2015)

ellwd said:


> Glad I'm not the only one



Is it a srs coincidence that I read this post while listening to this song?


----------



## RicardoRix (Mar 4, 2015)

ellwd said:


> Glad I'm not the only one



Yeah, that means you see it as White and Gold. 

(White & Gold camp) It's White with a blue tinge because of lighting effects, the brain is telling you that the real colour behind light-blue colour is White.
(Black & Blue camp) It's Black with a brown tinge because of lighting effects, the brain is telling you that the real colour behind the brown colour is Black.


----------



## Dene (Mar 4, 2015)

RicardoRix said:


> Yeah, that means you see it as White and Gold.
> 
> (White & Gold camp) It's White with a blue tinge because of lighting effects, the brain is telling you that the real colour behind light-blue colour is White.
> (Black & Blue camp) It's Black with a brown tinge because of lighting effects, the brain is telling you that the real colour behind the brown colour is Black.



If that's the reasoning (which is retarded) then I fall into the blue and black group.


----------



## RicardoRix (Mar 4, 2015)

I think you've missed the whole point. It was always asking you what do you 'think' the colour of dress is?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I saw it as lilac and brown until I saw it transition to BLUE and BLACK, now I can't see it any other way.



I'm back to seeing it as lilac and brown.


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2015)

RicardoRix said:


> I think you've missed the whole point. It was always asking you what do you 'think' the colour of dress is?



In everything I've seen, it's "which colour is this dress". Vague question...


----------



## RicardoRix (Mar 5, 2015)

Dene said:


> In everything I've seen, it's "which colour is this dress". Vague question...



..otherwise interpreted as 'What colours do you think this dress is?'

If it was asking what the actual colours are, then that is a matter of fact and not opinion.

Somehow Kim Kardashian could understand, but you failed.


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2015)

RicardoRix said:


> ..otherwise interpreted as 'What colours do you think this dress is?'



... or interpreted as "What colours do you see?". It's an ambiguous question. 



RicardoRix said:


> If it was asking what the actual colours are, then that is a matter of fact and not opinion.



Actually in neither case is it a matter of opinion. It is always a matter of fact. Gee wizz, you're making yourself look stupid.


----------



## RicardoRix (Mar 5, 2015)

I should have known this was troll bait.

It's a matter of fact that the dress is actually blue & black.
It's a matter of fact that the colours in the image are a pale blue and brown, and have actual RGB values.

It is a matter of someone's opinion that they see the picture and thinks that the dress is actually white and gold.
It is a matter of someone's opinion that they see the picture and thinks that the dress is actually blue and black.

/end of pitifully useless discussion.


----------



## Berd (Mar 5, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm back to seeing it as lilac and brown.



You must be trippin.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 5, 2015)

RicardoRix said:


> It is a matter of someone's *opinion* that they see the picture and thinks that the dress is actually white and gold.



Perception isn't an opinion.



Berd said:


> You must be trippin.



One is not currently trippin'.


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2015)

RicardoRix said:


> It is a matter of someone's opinion that they see the picture and thinks that the dress is actually white and gold.
> It is a matter of someone's opinion that they see the picture and thinks that the dress is actually blue and black.



It has nothing to do with opinion. Haven't you read the stuff about the brain and light interpretation?

Also, reading more about it, I still haven't seen anything that makes me think the question should be "what colours do you think it is?". All the indications point towards "what do you actually see?".


----------



## pdilla (Mar 7, 2015)

Whoo! Go colours!


----------

